
Show HN: Purrli, an online cat purr generator - audiosampling
https://purrli.com/play.php
======
chrisma0
Ha, great! And you can combine it easily with those other background noise
generators to get, e.g. a purring cat in a coffee shop or in a restaurant.

------
King-Aaron
[http://gunshowcomic.com/comics/20120227-robotthatscreams.png](http://gunshowcomic.com/comics/20120227-robotthatscreams.png)

------
jbrimble85
Nice one. My cat never purrs so this is a suitable substitute.

~~~
JingleCake
I don't think that it's normal for cats to not purr...

------
bradknowles
Doesn't seem to work well on iOS.

~~~
audiosampling
iOS requires a touch on the screen to start playing a sound source.

------
runnr_az
That's a great, dubious idea. Nice job!

------
patch_collector
I appreciate the inclusion of random meowing.

------
Tempest1981
Well done! Sounds very realistic.

------
lozzo
can you do another for dog lovers ?

------
hernandipietro
Nice!

